# .223 vs 5.56



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

*.....*

.....


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

ohhh dang....
just scored 1000 rounds of 556 for 200 bux!
my son got a hook up for the larger calibers!


----------



## WVTactics (Mar 26, 2012)

That video was so bad ass. I wish I had the money and the time to do this for the rest of my life!!!


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

LOL. the thread that goes nowhere. Lets keep it open a few days to see where it goes.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Knob Creek machine gun shoot in Kentucky is next week. I'm afraid if I go, I'll have close my bank account. :-D


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Kentucky Rocks! With Steve Lee!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

our gun shows suck. theres no way we'd get to fondle something like that in ca....


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

i want to go to knob creek


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

5.56mm has always seemed a bit small to me, it's only about .22" calibre ain't it?
By comparison the AK-47 fires 7.62mm's so I should imagine it does more harm.
I mean, bigger bullets beat smaller bullets every time, right?
But I'm a gunless Brit so what the hell do I know?


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

blaze said:


> Best gun shows I've been to have been in Ohio and Kentucky hands down. Can't wait to go to one in Arizona. God gave me a trigger finger and i'm gonna use it !


i wanna hit one!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Mwaahh! nobody's answered my post 12 and a few other posts scattered around, I guess we gunless Brits are not worth talking to (sniffle)..


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> 5.56mm has always seemed a bit small to me, it's only about .22" calibre ain't it?
> By comparison the AK-47 fires 7.62mm's so I should imagine it does more harm.
> I mean, bigger bullets beat smaller bullets every time, right?
> But I'm a gunless Brit so what the hell do I know?


you are right sir but i just dont like ak"s but in a pinch i would use one


----------



## WVTactics (Mar 26, 2012)

I would use anything if it came down to it


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> Mwaahh! nobody's answered my post 12 and a few other posts scattered around, I guess we gunless Brits are not worth talking to (sniffle)..


Would it help any if I said my ancestors emmigrated from Scotland in the 1700's?
That makes us cousins.:grin:
Of course, I am a direct descendant of a farmer who took up a musket and became a foot soldier for the colonies against King George. But don't hold that against me.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

lucky jim, im not really good in the ar knowledge department. it wouldnt pay to run if i had one pointed atcha though as im a good shot. but im learning this type right now... but im not good on this subject. just reading.


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

here ya go shot lady the .556 targets are open sight 50-75 yds just scoped it gotta go zero it now:-D


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

thats uper! im not a scope nut .... yet. i do well at about 600 yards on the colt target sport ar15, i took my telescope and turned it into a spot scope for my friend wendy and i for the 1000yrd pad. we arent there yet. her husband sets up the scope for wind and distance.i dont know how to do that. we are doing iron sight work now just in case a scope cant be calibrated on the spot or it get broken. so its a back to the basics challenge. should be be challenged with only the basics. 
her husband doesnt want us to be spoiled trained only. in case we gotta lift someone elses gear.


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> 5.56mm has always seemed a bit small to me, it's only about .22" calibre ain't it?
> By comparison the AK-47 fires 7.62mm's so I should imagine it does more harm.
> I mean, bigger bullets beat smaller bullets every time, right?
> But I'm a gunless Brit so what the hell do I know?


Lucky Jim: You're right for the most part but, I've seen studies that show a 5.56 will do more damage internally than an standard AK-47 7.62X39 will at any distance. Reason: Hydrastic Shock, shocks/destroyes every nerve and organ that is close to the entry wound. Now if you're talking 7.62 NATO (.308) that's a totally different story!


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

Blaze, Pretty much spot on but, please don't say .223/5.56 because small as it might be they are different! Long as your rifle is built for 5.56 you can shoot .223 but, don't do it the other way around! It could/has caused stove pipes/failure to eject from my M4. I've hit Iraqs at less than 5 yards with my M4 square in the chest and they dropped on the spot. Pretty little .224 hole in .224 hole out. The round failed to evpand but, the internal shock must of exploded his inerds. Just my 2 pennies.::rambo::


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

Hince why I said be safe, make sure it's labeled 5.56. 90% don't know that there is a risk factore when shooting 5.56 in a .223 base model. Don't buy a POS that's an M4 but only is recommended to shoot .223. Just saying.


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

Read this for more detail.

.223 vs 5.56: An Exhaustive Review - Gun Digest - We Know Guns So You Know Guns

Just copied this from another site .I found it on the internet so it must be true :mrgreen:

There is some overlap in the rounds, Im not sure of excact numbers but basically the 5.56 maximum overall length is longer then the max overall length for .223. So if you have a rifle chambered on the short side of .223 specs some 5.56 ammo wont work or be way over pressured when fired in the shorter chamber. If you are buying an Autoloader for volume shooting you should get a 5.56 chamber so you wont have problems with military surplus ammo

There are some 223 Remington rifles in which you wouldn't want to shoot 5.56x45 cartridges, some in which you wouldn't think twice, and some that you'd want to check before trying.
CIP standards (Europe) require pressure testing be done with the transducer at the case neck, where SAAMI cartridges typically measure with a transducer at the case head. You really can't translate directly from one to the other, but it's possible, perhaps even likely, that NATO loads will be at a higher pressure than is permissible in 223 cartridges, though not by a huge margin.
Also, it's been a long time since the standard military loads included a 55 grain bullet, and leades in military barrels tend to be pretty generous, giving up a little potential accuracy with those bullets to allow room to chamber the longer, heavier bullets common in military loads. Some civilian 223 rifles may not have the freebore to allow those bullets to be chambered safely, and if you're jamming the meplat of the bullet solidly into the lands, you're going to raise pressures.
If you have a strong bolt action like the Remington 700 action, it'll take a good deal of overpressure, though it isn't smart to get too smug about it. Additionally, if you want to be obsessive, you can measure the leade in your rifle to make sure there's a little room for the bullet to jump before it hits the lands. There are several ways to measure, some rather tedious, and probably the simplest/safest using a little gizmo made by Stoney Point.


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

i find true .556 all the time but bottom line buy one that is chambered in .556


----------

